# Moderns... not "hot and crazy"



## disneyhorse (Feb 26, 2007)

The more Moderns I meet, the more I am falling in love with them. They certainly are unique. I think they are more like an Arabian... VERY smart and have lots of energy and love to show off, but have a true love to work and crave attention and are willing to please.

This weekend I got to visit Sweet Opal Minis and Shetlands to see their new "sports car"... RFP Subject to Change. He's a Grand Champion Road pony... and I can see why! He is a one-in-a-million pony for sure, and he is SO happy there. He is already bonded to them and has a great work ethic. Jennifer let me drive "Paul" a few laps at a road gait. Drives so push button and fast he truly IS a Lamborghini!

I think someone got pictures of him but here's an old picture of Robby Barth driving him







We discussed the fact that once you drive a Modern, everything else just seems ridiculous!

Anyway, Paul might be a one-in-a-million pony but I think my own Modern is pretty darn special, too, and in all the same ways. The more of these ponies I meet the more I love 'em. You just don't see a lot of Moderns, I am trying to see as many as I can and learn about them as much as possible. We don't have a lot of moderns here in SoCal so I want to share them with people in this area.

My pony "Cassie" is so smart and willing and athletic that I decided to train her at-liberty to be a trick pony. She simply LOVES to stand on things so I decided that would be a good trick for her. She learned this one in two days. Here are some pictures. See... these ponies AREN'T big hot monsters!






Here she is posing with her tongue out






Sorry... just wanted to sing some praise for the Moderns. Haven't been a lot of posts about them recently.

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like you are having lots of fun with your filly. I've always thought moderns look like fun too. I guess some people think just because a horse has a lot of spirit it is hot.


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 26, 2007)

I am in Full Agreement, Just watching for the right one.................then it will be down hill with about 50 I am sure.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 27, 2007)

I SO AGREE!!! But then i like all ponies. Classic, foundation, modern pleasure lol. must be why i have one of everything


----------



## Leeana (Feb 27, 2007)

I so agree. This past year was my first year being around the Moderns and at first i wasnt sure about them, it didnt have anything to do with there attitude ...you know i love a smart horse with attitude, it was because they just were not something that interested me. By the Ohio World Show, i was just HOOKED! I dont think they are 'hot' or 'crazy' ...i just think they have attitude and i *love* that!!! Someday i'm going to get me one, its kind of hard to avoid with the Taylors in your backyard lol.

I really want to drive one, lucky you


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 27, 2007)

disneyhorse said:


> The more Moderns I meet, the more I am falling in love with them. They certainly are unique. I think they are more like an Arabian... VERY smart and have lots of energy and love to show off, but have a true love to work and crave attention and are willing to please.
> 
> Sorry... just wanted to sing some praise for the Moderns. Haven't been a lot of posts about them recently.
> 
> Andrea


Love my Modern yearling Nefertiti... tons of attitude, sweetness and action in a small package.



: Couldn't have found a more perfect Modern for me! She is a "trotting machine" according to some of the folks who came to look at our sale horses but there is so much more to her!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 28, 2007)

CLC Stables said:


> , Just watching for the right one.................then it will be down hill with about 50 I am sure.


LOL Rob now that is one thing I am SURE OF!!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 28, 2007)

Disney, Disney, Disney.....you just couldn't keep a secret about my little Paul now could you?? He truly is a one in a million pony. He loves me beyond belief, probably more than I deserve. He loves to work, and I so admire that. The stamina that he has is unbelievable. I have to agree, they are not crazy at all. I am in love too



:



:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 1, 2007)

I love my 2 year old (Grand Champion Modern Pleasure) filly, too! The other day I was trying to get photos of one of the mini mares and I just couldn't get Hana off of me! She was just the biggest snuggle-bug!






Joel White has my yearling pinto shetland filly now - can't wait to see how she grows up too!


----------



## susanne (Mar 1, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> I love my 2 year old (Grand Champion Modern Pleasure) filly, too! The other day I was trying to get photos of one of the mini mares and I just couldn't get Hana off of me! She was just the biggest snuggle-bug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE that filly!!!


----------



## shane (Mar 29, 2007)

wow what a beauty



: shes stunning! , i really hope to some day ship an american shetland over to Ireland to drive, i adore them



:


----------

